# Flowerbed soil acidification



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone with experience acidifying soil in flower beds? I bought a pH meter and the soil around my rhododendron is 6.5 and goal is 4.5-5.5. I know they sell sulfur specifically off the shelf at big box stores designed for this and that's the direction I'm heading. Just wondering if anyone had any experience/tips.

I've got some hydrangeas that I'm going to tackle next.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I've successfully used HiYield aluminum sulphate and Epsoma's organic soil acidifier to turn my hydrangeas blue.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Darrell said:


> I've successfully used HiYield aluminum sulphate and Epsoma's organic soil acidifier to turn my hydrangeas blue.


I just put out Epsoma's soil acidifier on my rhododendron and 3 hydrangeas ( ran out at that point). Planning to wait about 2 months and recheck the pH to see where I need to go from there. Started at 6.5-7 for all plants so theoretically i should be at 5.5-6 if you trust the bag.

How quickly did you notice a change in color? My hydrangeas are white so not looking for a change in color. Just interested in how fast acting it is.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Regarding changing hydrangea color, it's best to start applying a full season/year ahead. It at least needs a few months to do its things. I once thought I could apply it to a blooming hydrangea to turn the current flowers blue. Didn't/doesn't work that way. If I remember, I apply every 3-4 months throughout the year.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I fertilize my acid loving plants with cottonseed meal which is an acidifying fertilizer and then do sulphur every couple of years.


----------

